# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  تحيه مسائيه لاحلى ناس

## mamdouh alnawarseh

عندما اشعر بجمال هذا المساء اعرف انني موجود في ارقى منتدى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اهلا وسهلا ممدوح 
ان شاء الله بتفيد وبتستفيد 
 :SnipeR (93):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اهلا وسهلا بك معنا وارجو لك قضاء اجمل وامتع الأوقات برفقتنا  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## حبيب بدون حبيب

هلا وغلا 
باحسن ناس 
على العين وراس

----------


## كلمة شرف

قبل الكل وقبل البشر والزحمة.... 
كل عام والجميع بخير وياعيدنا 
أقبل واملئ دنيانا بهجة وسرورا

[align=center][/align]

أجمل باقة ورد أرسلها 
من قلبي وأحطها بإيديك 
تنشر العبير الفواح حوليك 
وتقولك كل عام وإنت بخير 


[align=center][/align]

 :Eh S(21):  :Icon26:  كـــــــــــــــــــــــــل عام وجميع أعضاء  المنتــــــــــــــــــدى بخـــــــــــــــــــــــــير. :Eh S(21):  :Icon26:

----------


## سنفورة

كل عام وانتم بخيررررررر :SnipeR (23):

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

تحية حب و مودة 
كل عام وانتم بخير
كل عام وانتم الى الله أقرب
أدعو الله أن نجتمع جميعا في الاقصى العام القادم
ونؤدي صلاة العيد فيه،
إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه
امين امين

دعوة خالصة من القلب ويصدقها العمل ان شاءالله
سيبقى أسرك أكبر غصة في قلبي لاني أحبك...

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]


¨°o.O ( mamdouh alnawarseh
 ) O.o°¨ 

حللت أهلاً .. ووطئت سهلاً .. 
ياهلا بك بين اخوانك وأخواتك .. 
ان شاء الله تسمتع معــانا ..

 
وتفيد وتستفيد معانـا .. 
وبانتظار مشاركاتـك وابداعاتـك .. 
ســعداء بتـواجـدك معانا .. وحيـاك الله 

[/align]

----------

